

Windows 8's uptake falls again, now slower than Vista - tim333
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9250122/Windows_8_s_uptake_falls_again_now_slower_than_dud_Vista?source=rss_keyword_edpicks&google_editors_picks=true

======
tim333
It always puzzled me why Microsoft forced the new interface through in spite
of their user research showing users didn't like it. The beta version of 8 for
developers had an option to switch to the old interface or the new one I
believe and then it was actively disabled to force people into the less
popular option. Dunno why - internal politics perhaps?

~~~
PhantomGremlin
> Dunno why

I think it will eventually make for a fascinating book by an ex-Microsoft
employee. I'd love to read the details. Who was the tone-deaf fool? Was it
Uncle Fester (aka Ballmer)? Was it Sinofsky?

And can Nadella change the culture? Does he want to?

